# 2nd June Hampshire Abroadies Meet!



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Morning all!

Myself, LML and Mini-me and possibly some others including Lirac if she is much better by then are planning to meet up in Hampshire on the 2nd June, probably at Gunwharf Quays for coffee/lunch/wine/chats/baby cuddles and lots more if anyone else would like to join us.

Ollie will be a year in July can you believe that and it would be lovely for him to meet some of you.  Meet is open to absolutely everyone whether you are a Mummy, lovely Bumpy or still on your own journey but there will be little ones there and I know from personal experience how hard that can be if you havent been able to achieve your own dream as yet.  Either way everyone is welcome!

Please PM me or let me know through this string if you would like to come along it would be so nice to see a nice bunch of abroadies meeting up outside of the big smoke!   

lots of love

Pen and Ollie
xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Gunwharf is looking like a bit of a long way? How about Fishers Pond at Eastleigh? http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thefisherspondeastleigh/

its lovely here and very child friendly?

/links


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi all,

You don't have to live in Hampshire to come along - I live in West Sussex and I'm going.  As Pen says, it would be lovely to meet more fellow abroadies.

(Bloobs - sorry it's in the south again, but I am coming up to Scotland for 3 weeks in the summer so I'll definitely visit!)


mini-me
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Mini-me does that location work for you?  Were you planning on getting a train or driving?  if the former its probably not going to work.  Looks like it might just be the three of us though? What do you all suggest?

Pen
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump..... just in case anyone else can join us today


----------

